# siggy for flyboy



## fly boy (May 12, 2008)

ok guys i need one like a couple of b-17gs or p-51ds in a flak strom over Europe


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2008)

I think you should start off with this one:


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2008)

Phantastisch !!!! Sehr gut arbeit Der Adler.


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2008)

fly boy said:


> ok guys i need one like a couple of b-17gs or p-51ds in a flak strom over Europe



You are asking for two things.
Art/design help and a detailed photo search. The two combined could take at least an hour of work. A stranger is more likely to help if you try on your own first.

You may get some favorable responses if you put in some effort. Do some web searches for the photo you want and you may get some design help.

There is no magic button on the keyboard that spits out great siggys. Put some time in before u ask for help.

.


----------



## fly boy (May 12, 2008)

well this the one i can find i like


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2008)

oh..oh...oh...! Here's mine!


----------



## fly boy (May 12, 2008)

ok that didn't work


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2008)

If you want to upload a pic here ( for instance) use Post Reply / Manage Attachments / Browse /..... / Upload buttons.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 12, 2008)

here i was wondering if this pic was good enough


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2008)

Heres another quick one flyboy.....


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 13, 2008)

here are a couple of my short attempts hope you like 'em


----------



## Catch22 (May 17, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2008)

Some good attempts to this siggy here.Nice guys.


----------



## Matt308 (May 18, 2008)

I'm dying...


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2008)

I still think my proposal is the best.

Or how about this one:






I am sorry. I am having to much fun with this and should probably quit...


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I still think my proposal is the best.



I agree, he needs to start with the basics, first...

Charles


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I still think my proposal is the best.
> 
> 
> I am sorry. I am having to much fun with this and should probably quit...




Sie sicher mag quälend die neuen Rekruten!!!


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2008)

Hi Der Adler,

   Oh.. cool it is better than the previous one.This one is the best.

I did one correction to this only. And here some of mine attempts.


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Hi Der Adler,
> 
> Oh.. cool it is better than the previous one.This one is the best.
> 
> I did one correction to this only. And here some of mine attempts.



Wurger, wir sollten alle ehrerbietiger sein, sagt es „Älteres Mitglied“ unter seinem Namen...


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2008)

Translate it, please,I'm still not good enough at the German language.


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Translate it, please,I'm still not good enough at the German language.



  
I said we should all be more respectful, it says "Senior Member" under his name...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2008)

Das ist toll!

You guys crack me up!


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2008)

freebird said:


> I said we should all be more respectful, it says "Senior Member" under his name...




Ah ja ....

Hej .... Der Adler, you have to make the kid from your projec pic older.
I'll try to make the plane in the same way.


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2008)

stop it you guy's my sides are hurting   can we have this as a sticky thread


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Das ist toll!
> 
> You guys crack me up!



Adler I have an idea, perhaps there should be a very tough test before the "Junior Member" is promoted to "Senior Member"

Something like this:


1.) How many engines on a twin engine aircraft? 

2.) What is the primary purpose of the landing gear? 

3.) What two countries signed the German-Soviet non aggression pact of 1940? 

4.) What is kept in the bomb bay? 

5.) Where what the Battle of Britain fought? 


I think they should need a minimum of 60% to pass....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2008)

Oooh I get to go first! 

1.) How many engines on a twin engine aircraft?

None its a glider, you idiot! Everyone knows that! 

2.) What is the primary purpose of the landing gear?

I have to look up the meaning of landing gear..... 

3.) What two countries signed the German-Soviet non aggression pact of 1940? 

Botswana and Canada! Come on this easy!

4.) What is kept in the bomb bay?

The Loo. 

5.) Where what the Battle of Britain fought? 

Canada.....


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oooh I get to go first!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on this easy!




Wow! 100% I guess we'll have to make you moderator now....


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2008)

do you mind if i copy off your answers adler


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2008)

Guys this test is excellent.I like it very much.   

But there is the siggy for the senior member.I hope you will enjoy it as the test as well.


----------



## cougar32d (May 19, 2008)

Ok,ok,ok....you guys have got to stop..it's killing me  ..................no really adler...keep it up, too funny.


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2008)

I....can't .....tyyypppe......!!!! Immm....spittingg cuke...out...my nose!!!!!


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2008)

Just remember Fly Boy, when they laugh with you, they like you. When they
laugh at you... well, that's another story.

I still like the one with the A,B.C.'s

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2008)

I cannot stop laughing looking at the Adler's one.The crayon is the top hit.


----------



## Freebird (May 20, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Just remember Fly Boy, when they laugh with you, they like you. When they
> laugh at you... well, that's another story.
> 
> I still like the one with the A,B.C.'s
> ...




Oh we've been so mean to the poor kid, I hope he takes it in stride.

Flyboy I hope you don't take this the wrong way, we are just having abit of fun.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 20, 2008)

**** this is funny!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 20, 2008)

ok heres my attempt for you flyboy


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2008)

Excellent.  It remainds me my ABC here on the forum. I think that all of guys here were laughing at me all time when I tried to post something.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 20, 2008)

Nah I don't think they were wurger, english is your second language isn't it? If so, you write it alot better than some other members around here....


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words my friend.I'm very glad of hearing that from a native.


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2008)

There's one 's' in unpossible.


----------



## Freebird (May 20, 2008)

I think we may have scared the poor kid away....


Look at us, 4 grown men beating up on a kid!  

I don't think he can have been more than about 13....


----------



## fly boy (May 20, 2008)

ok guys funs over ....i mean it


----------



## trackend (May 20, 2008)

You can have a go at me if you want guys I hav'nt got a sig, I could do with one and a good laugh at the same time that last lot was brilliant.
But no hard questions please I got all of those wrong that Freebird posed
Im not up on shipping terms.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2008)

Its okay Trackend. Your avater makes up for the lack of siggy.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2008)

Yeah Trackend. You get a pass as long as you keep your avatar.


----------



## trackend (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Chris and Thor 
I'm a success whoopee! and to think it's all down to Jessicas Jumpin Jugs


----------



## cougar32d (May 20, 2008)

As far as typing with elbows,and illiteracy is concerned i get a free pass i'm a tanker. By the way Fly boy grow some thicker skin and get over it!


----------



## fly boy (May 20, 2008)

ok can we get to the point of me getting to the siggy resluts


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2008)

What is a reslut? Is that like a used prostitute? 

flyboy, did any of the 'serious' tries at a siggy for you work? Did you like them or anything close? Scooter and myself posted some quick ones.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2008)

What the %$^ is a reslut. Is that your 2nd time with the same prostitute?

Fly Boy, your a card, brutha. keep it up!!!!


----------



## cougar32d (May 20, 2008)

Attitude like that's going to get you nothing kid.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2008)

fly boy said:


> ok can we get to the point of me getting to the siggy resluts



There are results (I think that is what you mean).

Everytime you make a post, dont you see the signature under your post. The one with the ABC's....

Feel lucky you have that one. Most people that can not make there own actually have to be contributers to the site in order to get one.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2008)

Ah....now I understand Rochie's comment in the What cheered me up thread.....  

You Guys are a barrel of laughs....


----------



## parsifal (May 21, 2008)

Njaco said:


> What is a reslut? Is that like a used prostitute?
> 
> Thats funny


----------



## cougar32d (May 21, 2008)

Thats how i got mine, i asked nice. BTW thanks guys!


----------



## fly boy (May 21, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> There are results (I think that is what you mean).
> 
> Everytime you make a post, dont you see the signature under your post. The one with the ABC's....
> 
> Feel lucky you have that one. Most people that can not make there own actually have to be contributers to the site in order to get one.



yes a results as in one that i am not a two year old please


----------



## fly boy (May 21, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Heres another quick one flyboy.....



njaco i like that one go ahead and some put his on becus i don't know how too


----------



## cougar32d (May 21, 2008)

How about using some proper english and using the words.."please. and thank you".....it'll do you wonders.


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Ah....now I understand Rochie's comment in the What cheered me up thread.....
> 
> You Guys are a barrel of laughs....


 
you could of asked me wayne and then you could have been reading this thread a lot earlier


----------



## fly boy (May 21, 2008)

couger i have other post where people critisize me so please don't make this another one


----------



## fly boy (May 21, 2008)

and njaco please get that on and if you can thanks


----------



## cougar32d (May 21, 2008)

Just a little friendly advice...that's all.


----------



## fly boy (May 21, 2008)

ok


----------



## fly boy (May 21, 2008)

any way can someone take this siggy out please


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2008)

Fly Boy. Just a little more friendly advise. Have fun with it. Everyone is just funnin' with ya. Relax and have a little fun back. Look at the crap we give Lucky and Njaco. I mean, they are our resident whipping boys and they have fun with it too.

Having said that, tell us what you want and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## fly boy (May 21, 2008)

thanks and first thing is try and get the siggy off


----------



## fly boy (May 21, 2008)

ok if you guys have something i be on later today


----------



## fly boy (May 21, 2008)

ok i am back


----------



## cougar32d (May 21, 2008)

check your PM's fly boy


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2008)

Just got back from my crochet lessons. Now whats this, somebody talking about me and whips?

flyboy, sent you a PM.


----------



## cougar32d (May 21, 2008)

Hopefully he listens to us, and gets along better......wait, did you say crochet lessons.....hmm...no comment.


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Just got back from my crochet lessons. Now whats this, somebody talking about me and whips?



They said that your girlfriend was into whips and chains and you were into
pain.... 

And don't knock crochetting, I've been doing it for years....

Charles


----------



## cougar32d (May 21, 2008)

Umm...yeah, I'll let that one go..


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2008)

Hi FlyBoy,

You can read how to make or change a siggy here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html

BTW the reason why people are making fun of you is because usually your posts are unreadable. If you would take more time writing your posts, using real, full sentences, dots comma's and capitals then people would take you much more serious. This is also a friendly advice.


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2008)

I'll trade you doillies, Charles. I just made one with a nice butterfly pattern and a puppy.


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'll trade you doillies, Charles. I just made one with a nice butterfly pattern and a puppy.



My mother-in-law taught me to crochet after I screwed up my hand in
1972. The Dr. wanted me to learn to knit, because of the therapy. I
couldn't fight those two needles (at the same time), so Mom taught me
to crochet. I've done one sweater and dozens of afghans. I'll have to 
send you a pic of the one I've been working on for over five years.

I know quite a few men who crochet....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

rochie said:


> you could of asked me wayne and then you could have been reading this thread a lot earlier



yeah true, mate!


----------



## Freebird (May 22, 2008)

fly boy said:


> njaco i like that one go ahead and some put his on becus i don't know how too



Hey Flyboy sometimes the guys here make fun of each other so don't take it personally. {They like to razz us Canucks too!  }

First try to do it yourself, if it does not work then we will try to help you

*OK Flyboy, try this.* Pick the siggy that you like, from Scooter's or Njaco's. Right click on it to "save this picture" {into your hardrive} Then when you are in the WW2Aircraft site, look at the top where it says "User CP", click on that and see on the left hand side it says "Edit Signature". At the bottom it will give you the option to "upload image from your computer", so "browse" and find the image that you already save into your hardrive. If the image is too big or too many Kb, you will have to re-size it in "Paint" or another graphics program.

OK? Any questions?


----------



## fly boy (May 22, 2008)

freebird said:


> Hey Flyboy sometimes the guys here make fun of each other so don't take it personally. {They like to razz us Canucks too!  }
> 
> First try to do it yourself, if it does not work then we will try to help you
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## Freebird (May 22, 2008)

fly boy said:


> thanks



No problem.

We've had enough fun at his expense now guys have we? 

So give it a try Flyboy, post back if that does'nt work


----------



## Messy1 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Marcel for posting that link, and thanks Les for posting the details on how to make a siggy!


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

freebird said:


> Hey Flyboy sometimes the guys here make fun of each other so don't take it personally. {They like to razz us Canucks too!  }
> 
> First try to do it yourself, if it does not work then we will try to help you
> 
> ...



Hi Freebird, the better way is what Les posted in his thread (provided the link a few posts ago in this thread). Flyboy, read the thread that I posted and try it. I promise it'll work if you do exactly what is written there.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

freebird said:


> We've had enough fun at his expense now guys have we?



Ok FB...time for a new victim of wedging, toiletflushing and towelwhipping...who's next inline for our initial rites to the dark side?


----------



## cougar32d (May 22, 2008)

Me! Ooo...Ooo...me...me


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Ok FB...time for a new victim of wedging, toiletflushing and towelwhipping...who's next inline for our initial rites to the dark side?



You, you , you


----------



## Messy1 (May 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Ok FB...time for a new victim of wedging, toiletflushing and towelwhipping...who's next inline for our initial rites to the dark side?



Is this this forum's version of the ritual of going from a pollywog to a shellback.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

Hey, even I know what that means!!


----------



## Freebird (May 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> who's next inline for our initial rites to the dark side?



Perhaps your Avatar is well chosen for you....


----------



## wilbur1 (May 22, 2008)

cougar32d said:


> Me! Ooo...Ooo...me...me



Ok surgaer32 i mean kitty32 oops sorry spelled that wrong, was changing the kids diaper when i saw that      hey its all in good fun right.......................................


----------



## fly boy (May 23, 2008)

ok i am trying to get a siggy suggestion but it is not working


----------



## Freebird (May 23, 2008)

fly boy said:


> ok i am trying to get a siggy suggestion but it is not working



Are you trying to upload one? What happened?

I thought the one that Scooter made in post 11 was pretty good.


----------



## fly boy (May 23, 2008)

no no no as in when i tryed to put my siggy in it said it won't work


----------



## Thorlifter (May 23, 2008)

Then just post the pic. Maybe one of the admins will place it for you


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2008)

flyboy,

1) Go to the pic you want, place your mouse pointer on it and click the right button of your mouse.

2) A window should pop up that tells you stuff about the pic. Where it says "Address URL" highlight the part that begins with http://www.ww2aircraft.net....jpg.

3) click the right button again and click on "Copy".

4) Now go to the very top of this forum where it says "User CP" - should be between "Picture Album" and "Faq". Click on it.

5) Now you are in your User stuff. On the left side click on "Edit Signature".

6) Now you will see a small window with a bunch of code letters and smileys. Delete all the stuff that is in between 




. Leave the 



 stuff.

7) Now place the mouse pointer in between the two brackets and right click your mouse.

8) In the little window that pops up click on "Paste".

9) You now should have something that reads like: [COLOR="blue"][img].http://ww.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachment/signatur-general-pics-upload/63212d1211118090-sig-newsig04a.jpg[/COLOR]. (_Do not copy this one! It won't work!)_

10) Once you have something like that go to the bottom and click the grey button that says "Save Signature". and you are done.


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2008)

fly boy said:


> ok i am trying to get a siggy suggestion but it is not working




Tried to tell this several times, so maybe flyboy should learn to read? 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/siggy-flyboy-13245-6.html#post356599

Read the damn thread Les made and all will be clear to you!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

He pm'd me.

I told him that if he:

a. Said Please

b. Stopped spamming

I would give him, his siggy.


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2008)

I just saw he's only 11 years old. Maybe we're to harsh on the boy.


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2008)

Marcel said:


> I just saw he's only 11 years old. Maybe we're to harsh on the boy.



so that's why he types like a tellytubbie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

Yet sometimes he can type halfway decent?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2008)

Well, maybe we just should give him a chance of a doubt fellas. I don't mind noising any of you guys up, and the other way around, don't wanna scare this kid off the forum though...God knows kids today are not as interested in WWII as they used to be, right?

What were you guys doing at that age?


----------



## Freebird (May 24, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, maybe we just should give him a chance of a doubt fellas. I don't mind noising any of you guys up, and the other way around, don't wanna scare this kid off the forum though...God knows kids today are not as interested in WWII as they used to be, right?
> 
> What were you guys doing at that age?



Well said Jan. 

{Hope my kids don't get razzed this bad! }   

Thanks for the link Marcel


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2008)

i hope you stick around flyboy just soften the attitude a little and i think you might have told us you were so young most would have gone a lot easier on you


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2008)

Marcel said:


> I just saw he's only 11 years old. Maybe we're to harsh on the boy.



Yes. All you guys are pricks. He's just trying to fit in. Let's not chase away the next generation of airplane geeks. Cut him some slack guys. I think he has played along rather well with all the beatings he has taken so far.

Hang in there flyboy. We are all nice guys once you learn the secret handshake. My only suggestion would be to do lots of listening before speaking. Asking questions is not a bad thing. Or at least it shouldn't be. We all have much to learn.

Hell my siggy was made by Les (another forum member) because I too was too stupid.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Yes. All you guys are pricks. He's just trying to fit in. Let's not chase away the next generation of airplane geeks. Cut him some slack guys. I think he has played along rather well with all the beatings he has taken so far.
> 
> Hang in there flyboy. We are all nice guys once you learn the secret handshake. My only suggestion would be to do lots of listening before speaking. Asking questions is not a bad thing. Or at least it shouldn't be. We all have much to learn.
> 
> Hell my siggy was made by Les (another forum member) because I too was too stupid.



*WAS* too stupid...??  8) 
As good ol' Matt and boys say kiddo, just take your time and you'll fit right in there with the rest of us slightly retarded nastards as Les Almighty would have put it.
Never worry about stupid questions, the only stpuid question, is the question never asked. None of us knows everything and we all ask questions every now and then. I don't know how much that you've snooping around here at the forum, just read some of the off topic threads and you'll see what makes me, Njaco, Matt308, Heinz, Adler, Les and the rest of the gang tick...

Just hang in there and you'll see that none of us are pricks, well, not all the time anyway....  

Just grab your favorite drink, sit back and enjoy the ride...8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

Allright you guys made me feel bad. 

Here is a real siggy for ya flyboy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

Okay for some reason, it wont change for me either. I will have to check into this. 

Hold on flyboy, I will hook you up...


----------



## Haztoys (May 24, 2008)

Hey flyboy good to have the younger guys on here...What got you in to WW11 history..??? ...

DerAdler has hammer on me a time or two at the start...So do not think your special...   ...But you must understand DerAdler is just trying to keep the history strate and weed out the bozos...Can you blame him...Things are not near as dog eat dog as they were some years back ...DerAdler's a good guy.. And so is the rest of the Mob...And flyboy you did come across as a pain in the a$$ my friend...Its all good we love to have you...


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2008)

I think its because we get so many on here that actually seem to be 11 yrs old that we become alittle jaded.

I'm glad that he actually hung on and has around 200 posts. And he's been getting alittle better.

And Adler I'm just as guilty. My GF has been pointing that out to me that last few days.


----------



## fly boy (May 29, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, maybe we just should give him a chance of a doubt fellas. I don't mind noising any of you guys up, and the other way around, don't wanna scare this kid off the forum though...God knows kids today are not as interested in WWII as they used to be, right?
> 
> What were you guys doing at that age?



thanks lucky, I seem to be the only one in my whole dang school that actally likes WW2


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2008)

Anytime fly boy...I know the feeling. Great to see that you're still around!


----------



## fly boy (May 29, 2008)

yea i will be for a while today so if you guys got questions i will be on till about 8:45 today.


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

> I seem to be the only one in my whole dang school that actally likes WW2



I would hold that with pride, flyboy, that you actually care about the world and how we all got here. History is a wonderful thing.


----------



## fly boy (May 29, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2008)

I second that Njaco....Stand tall and proud fly boy...not many people seem to care about history and as NJ said, "how we all got here"...


----------



## fly boy (May 29, 2008)

guys i'll be back at about 7:50 tommarow i see you later


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

modified the one I did alittle flyboy


----------



## Thorlifter (May 29, 2008)

I like that one Njaco.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2008)

I want a Me 410 with a cannon....!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2008)

I dont know why it is not working. I just tried to save him the siggy and it still posts his old one.


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Ok, I resized it. maybe it was too big.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2008)

It is actually working now!


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2008)

Joking time is over, now it's time for working.Glad you are still with us fly boy.   Here some of my attempts.

Without resizing for now.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2008)

And now a bit resized.


----------



## ccheese (May 29, 2008)

I like the first one (resized)...... Looks good to me !

Charles


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Man, Wurger, you put me to shame!


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Charles.I was sure that both the first and the third one look good.

Chris dear mate, don't exaggerate please, your siggies look great as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2008)

Wow very nice!


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2008)

THX Der Adler.


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

10 out of 10 Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2008)

THX


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 30, 2008)

oh man you put all of mine to shame


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

Wojtek is da MAAAAN...! Yours is looking great too NJ!


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2008)

And I agree with with the second part of Lucky13's sentence.


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2008)

great siggies guys and well done flyboy for not going off in a giant huff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2008)

Strewth.. Wurger that is simply brilliant mate!


----------



## fly boy (May 30, 2008)

as they say on the guiness coms brilent


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2008)

As they say what?


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

fly boy said:


> as they say on the guiness coms brilent




Can we get a translation of this please ??

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2008)

So,if you need, what about me?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

I think he means as they say in the Gunniess commercials brilliant.....could be wrong though..


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2008)

I think so too.


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2008)

I don't know anything about Gunniess commercials brilliant.Could anybody explain it to me?


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2008)

Brilliant!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWqGLVaITsk_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WqO0Q_zNKA_


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2008)

THX Matt, now everything is clear.


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2008)

njaco any chance of you posting the full picture you used for flyboys siggy.
and why is there a me 262 in one picture but not in the next


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2008)

That pic was from Scooter from the beginning of the thread. I just shortened it, played around with the B-17s and then added some B/W pics of planes. Photoshopping is great! Anybody notice the Bf 109 in the corner?


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2008)

Me.


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2008)

yeah i saw that too great work njaco though i did think it was a 190


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I still rather have the Me 410 with the cannon....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2008)

Here are the pics I used.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2008)

Nicely done NJ!


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2008)

great job NJ


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2008)

Black/White sooo much easier than color!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Black/White sooo much easier than color!



Sure is!

Hey it seems this is the only siggy thread that people notice...  


How is this for a siggy? Should I try to add anything else? I was thinking about maybe a "Beaufighter"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Some images for you to play with FB...


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

I tried one of those Lucky, thanks for the input. I think the problem is that the carrier pic is taken from sea level, so I cant use "overhead" shots for the Beau.

I posted this on the "official" siggy test thread, so I'll see if it works better in photoshop.

Anyways here is the General Idea


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

I see...ok. See if I can find anything else buddy...


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I see...ok. See if I can find anything else buddy...




I think the one I used will be just fine Lucky, thats a great shot. I like that one, only I'll try it re-sized with the Beau a little bigger in the siggy. Thanks


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok buddy....looking forward to see your work..


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2009)

flyboy, here is your original thread. Go through and find the links on how to change your siggy. Or you can check Post # 95 where I tried to explain it.

Was this not one of the funniest threads?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2009)

Depends...has "Lucky" retired or is he still held hostage by those fembots?


----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2009)

it was funny Njaco untill we found out he was 11yo  , but flyboy still gives us a laugh now and then


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

Which is all good!


----------



## fly boy (Feb 25, 2009)

fembots?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2009)

kinda like toaster struddle without the icing.


----------



## rochie (Feb 26, 2009)

i gotta ask Njaco WTF is a toaster strudel ????


----------



## fly boy (Feb 26, 2009)

could someone tell me what fembots are?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2009)

When you don't know, there's always Wikipedia: Fembots - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Somehow I think it was not on topic, though


----------



## fly boy (Feb 26, 2009)

oh the things from the powers movie


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2009)

rochie said:


> i gotta ask Njaco WTF is a toaster strudel ????



a very soggy Pop Tart.


----------



## rochie (Feb 26, 2009)

doh !!!! pop tarts never crossed my mind, people dont eat them still do they ?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2009)

You guys write English, right?


----------



## rochie (Feb 26, 2009)

Marcel said:


> You guys write English, right?



yes Marcel why ?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2009)

Couldn't understand your conversation


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2009)

> people dont eat them still do they ?



Its one of the 4 basic food groups! Around here they call me the Pop Tart Whisperer.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 7, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Was this not one of the funniest threads?



You all should be ashamed of yourselves making fun of a young fella just trying to learn about aircraft!  

{frickin' hilarious}



Marcel said:


> Couldn't understand your conversation



Oh, that's just because they're all insane....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

May I suggest that Njaco's "Senior Member" is changed to "Pop Tart Whisperer"....

All for, say Aye!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2009)

'You guys aren't from round ere' are ya?'


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> May I suggest that Njaco's "Senior Member" is changed to "Pop Tart Whisperer"....
> 
> All for, say Aye!



i'll second that Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Heinz said:


> 'You guys aren't from round ere' are ya?'



Nae...where ye frae?


----------



## fly boy (Mar 9, 2009)

aye for poptart thing


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2009)

No masz babo placek......


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2009)

Heinz said:


> 'You guys aren't from round ere' are ya?'



Ik snap er geen reet van


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Inte fran borjan.....Sverige har och du?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 9, 2009)

Whats wrong with Pop Tarts?


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2009)

nothing at all, now that i've seen the error of my ways !!!!

Hmmmmm wonder if i can get a michelin star with toaster strudel on the menu ????


----------



## Freebird (Mar 9, 2009)

Wurger said:


> No masz babo placek......





Marcel said:


> Ik snap er geen reet van





Lucky13 said:


> Inte fran borjan.....Sverige har och du?



??

Я не понимаю

Это является настолько запутывающим ко мне


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

SHOW OFF!


----------



## Freebird (Mar 10, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> SHOW OFF!




Sounds like the beginning of a joke.

"A Swede, a Dutchman, a Russian are trying to figure out what to do with a Pop-tart"...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2009)

freebird said:


> Sounds like the beginning of a joke.
> 
> "A Swede, a Dutchman, a Russian are trying to figure out what to do with a Pop-tart"...



Swede, голландец, русский пробует к давати в численном выражении чего, котор нужно сделать с Хлопать-кислым


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2009)

Tarts шипучки будут нектаром богов!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Tarts шипучки будут нектаром богов!



Вероятно если вы знаете, то чего они


----------



## fly boy (Mar 20, 2009)

here we go again


----------



## Njaco (Mar 20, 2009)




----------

